# Need help with a correct color choice please



## Bicycle Belle (Nov 4, 2011)

I would like to know what colors are correct for the Elgin Miss America. I've seen them in Red/White, Blue/lt blue and a beautiful buttery yellow. I'm leaning towards the yellow but need to know if that was one of the color choices.
Thanks!




This is the color I love...fingers crossed that it's a correct one.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 4, 2011)

It's your bike and a great color for it!


----------



## robertc (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll have to agree with Andrew.


----------



## panther boy (Nov 4, 2011)

*Miss America*

I checked my catalog, and it was offered in 1940 and 1941 in the following colors-----dark blue and light blue; dark green and light green; and maroon and white. There is a footnote that says---" for anyone restoring one of these bikes after the year 2000, Sears will approve any other tasteful color combination, especially pale yellow and white"!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 4, 2011)

*Bicycle Colors*

Hi Belle,
   The yellow and white looks awsome. In my opinion, tasteful color combinations even if they are not correct to the original bike
should not devalue the bike. I paint my bikes the colors I like, I don't care what others think.
Wayne


----------



## slick (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree with the others and also love the yellow and white. Why didn't they sell girls bikes in better colors anyway? Dark blue and light blue? Sounds kind of boyish for the time to me?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 4, 2011)

Do it how YOU want, but let us see the progress! Good luck.


----------



## panther boy (Nov 5, 2011)

*color*

I read in one of the Schwinn books that at one time Schwinn would let you order a girl's bike in any color combination you wanted.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have seen that bike too and believe it was sold at Copake some years back. I have never seen any literature where that color was offered except maybe on teh Four Star. Regardless I thought it was an awesome color combo also-especially with the white tires and grips. One of mine is solid blue ('39) but it is a promotional model with the single Delta headlight. My other is a '41 and is marron and white which is my favorite of the advertised colors. Like the others said go with what you like. v/r Shawn


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Nov 5, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Guys for your responses! I'm 99% sure I'm going to do her in the yellow/white combo. It may not have been offered in that orginally but I'm saying here and now that it should have been! It will be a while before I get to her as I have to finish my first Elgin and then do a custom build for my sister for Christmas.


----------



## panther boy (Nov 5, 2011)

*miss America*

are you going to post any "Before" pictures for us?  We'd like to see how she looks now!


----------



## REC (Nov 5, 2011)

panther boy said:


> I read in one of the Schwinn books that at one time Schwinn would let you order a girl's bike in any color combination you wanted.




I believe that Schwinn would consider special requests for color on either boy's or girl's, and I have both a letter and a bike that would offer proof. 
At a point when I have the opportunity to take the bike out and photograph it in a nice setting and it will be posted, but for now it is a '49 boy's bike - I think it's a B507 in yellow and white, and it is beautiful! 

Regarding the colors for the bike that started this post, I really like the yellow and white shown, and am another one that says if it is tastefully done, and the colors lend to the beauty of the finished product (and those DEFINITELY do), go with your choice.

REC


----------



## panther boy (Nov 5, 2011)

*colors*

My wife's '53 panther is yellow and lavender, and I got a pale yellow B6 from the original owner who claimed the pale yellow was an original color special ordered for him by his mother. it was a nice bike, I wish I had kept it.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Belle, those colors are fabulous! And they are keeping in style with the art deco era.
The Elgin I am currently putting together was originally maroon and white, but I wanted something different, so I went with dark chocolate brown and cream~ I'm lovin it!

Darcie


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Nov 5, 2011)

*Hey Darcie*

Love your color choice but that pic is a nasty little teaser! Show us the rest of the bike! Just kidding..I know you'll post them when you're ready.
I'll be sure to post my before, during and after pics.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 5, 2011)

Coming in late on this, but add another vote for the yellow/white paint scheme. It's definitely an eyecatcher, even if it wasn't an original offering!  Thinking about it a bit more, that Elgin could easily be a #3 bike choice for me on the other "what 3 bikes" thread.

Dave


----------

